# Tecamonte Heart Attack Buck



## MSU bowhunter

Does anyone have a picture of this deer or know a website I can go to in order to see this buck I have heard so much about?


----------



## reylamb

Here you go.......
and a message board with some info on it:
http://www.awesomeantlers.com/showphoto.php?photo=117


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

OMG! Is that real?


----------



## UGAalum13

I just fainted.....  whew, that is a monster.


----------



## the HEED!

*That is*

STUPID! Good lord horns that size are unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHIL M

he will be a shooter in another year or so!


----------



## reylamb

The deer is very real.  He is a "breeder" deer at the Tecamote Ranch.  The owners will not allow anyone to kill Heart Attack.  One of his offspring is the deer named Goliath that was stolen from a deer farm and later recovered a couple of years ago.  A straw of his sperm alone will sell for around $15k......

Does anyone notice a similarity between this deer and the Rompola Buck?


----------



## Trizey

reylamb said:
			
		

> Does anyone notice a similarity between this deer and the Rompola Buck?



Very, very similar.


----------



## UGAalum13

I can't help it.  I keep trying to work and look at some other posts, then I just come right on back and look at this sucker.  It's like being addicted to heroin or something.  I'm gonna have nightmare's.  Seriously, I may wet the bed tonight when that sucker steps out at 15 steps.  Dang, why'd y'all have to show me that?    It ain't right man.  I'm gonna have to get a drink at lunch now.    

Oh boy.  I'm getting fired, there ain't no way around it.  

Please pull this!  You're killing me.


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Judge fer yerselves!!  Here's the Rompola buck.


----------



## Just 1 More

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Judge fer yerselves!!  Here's the Rompola buck.


Look like twins
So whats the story behind the Rompola buck? Where was it killed? Is there some question about the fair chase of it? Some controversy?


----------



## coon dawg

*Rompola*

buck was killed in Grand Traverse county, Michigan.........bow kill.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

Thanks guys!  I guess he is the bruiser that everyone was talking about.


----------



## UGAalum13

coon dawg said:
			
		

> buck was killed in Grand Traverse county, Michigan.........bow kill.



Has the Rompola ever been entered into the books?  Is there still a dispute aboute it?


----------



## Dog Hunter

Them are two monsters.


----------



## coon dawg

*no.............*



			
				UGAalum13 said:
			
		

> Has the Rompola ever been entered into the books?  Is there still a dispute aboute it?


no dispute that I know of..........Rompola just does not care to enter it for reasons known only to him........


----------



## DeucesWild

Them sum Growd Uns!


----------



## HuntinTom

UGAalum13 said:
			
		

> Has the Rompola ever been entered into the books?  Is there still a dispute aboute it?


If I killed a deer like that the only dispute would be, Did he have the heart attack before he fell out of the stand or after


----------



## HuntinRebel3

My opinion on the Rompola buck is if it's legal, what reason would he not have it scored?????


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*



			
				HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> My opinion on the Rompola buck is if it's legal, what reason would he not have it scored?????


I don't know, man..........might be some deeply personal reasons that he has chosen not to......  ......only he could answer that  .........sayin' that buck is a monster is an understatement, ay??


----------



## hunting 101

all the small bucks prolly get ticked off;  they lock all them up around breeding time so "heart attacks" genes get to the next generation.


----------



## HuntinRebel3

coon dawg said:
			
		

> I don't know, man..........might be some deeply personal reasons that he has chosen not to......  ......only he could answer that  .........sayin' that buck is a monster is an understatement, ay??



Definately a monster.  Just don't understand why he won't score it, if everything is on the up and up.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's

probably killed it within an enclosure or something? Who knows something is gotta be on the shady side though who would want to have people saying bad things about them if they knew they were not true. my 2 $ worth.


----------



## Just 1 More

coon dawg said:
			
		

> buck was killed in Grand Traverse county, Michigan.........bow kill.


Is that where that high fenced operation is?? Can't remember the name of the place.. Sanctuary mabey?


----------



## Headshot

Massive animals.  If I saw either of them walking toward me.... I hope I didn't eat chili the night before that hunt.


----------



## RThomas

Lots of controversy concerning the Rompola buck.  Many think the antlers are fabricated.  Mitch won't allow the antlers to be xrayed and has signed a waiver to not enter the deer in the books (by pressure from Milo Hanson and his attorney).  Which has only led to further speculation.  However, he has shot other recored deer and not entered them (I wont enter my own deer).  I believe the deer was killed off of his own land.
Do a search for "Rompola buck", read the articles and decide for yourself.


----------



## OFD2Truck

Might be off topic from the origional thread but I have met Mitch Rompola a few times because I grew up near him.  The reason Mitch hunts with a bow is due to "legal" issues which prevent him from possesing a firearm (frm postal worker).  Mitch would spend EVERY day when he got off work on his property.  His house is slap covered in bucks ranging from 120s-185.  I have never seen anyone so ate up with hunting in my life.  He does not hunt in enclosures, doesnt hunt over bait and knowing the hunter he is, this was taken legally and ethically.  Mitch had such a bitter taste in his mouth from all the allegations over his deer that he said the big toebig toebig toebig toe with it!  Mitch doesnt hunt to be in the books and quite honestly is very much a loner.  I could not beleive the bucks he had in his small house.  He will target a deer and hunt that deer specifically till he harvests it or finds it dead from old age.  The deer in question was shot not far from where I live and there are some big animals (obviously not like this freak).  
     Having met him and knowing his background, it doesnt surprise me a big.  I actually applaud him for his I dont give a rats behind about publicity hunting attitude.  My 2 cents


----------



## RThomas

Thanks for the first hand knowledge, OFD.  That pretty much matches what I've heard about Mitch.
I'm much more impressed by someone who scouts, and works hard to harvest a trophy buck than someone who lucks up and shoots one on a deer drive.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Thanks for the post, OFD2Truck!
I'd prefer to believe your story regarding such a fine animal and a man's privacy than waste time worring about conspiracies.


----------



## bigun31768

i'm with you guys,thats a big old buck!!! i'd be very happy with one half that size...
bigun


----------



## Mossy0ak270

bigun31768 said:
			
		

> i'm with you guys,thats a big old buck!!! i'd be very happy with one half that size...
> bigun




Me too. Just give one side of those antlers cut them in half and stick them on either side of a bucks head and I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Buckeye1

*deer*

who would shoot such a small elk....sounds like he needs some management lessons....  ....


----------



## SADDADDY

*Heck with that deer*

I sure would love to get my hands around the owner of Tecomate's daughter  

that's one dear I would love to get my hands around  

Rebbeca Schwarz with her 180 B&C 44" of mass!


----------



## reylamb

Now before we go feeling bad about poor ole Mitch, consider this........his sponsors were proclaiming this deer to be the new world record.......Mitch proclaimed it to be the new world record in Nowth American Whitetail.  Milo called Mitch and his sponsors on the carpet for their claim.  Mitch brought forth 2 of his friends that scored it, and they say it is real.  B&C wanted the rack x-rayed to certify the validity of the claim.  Mitch refused.  Milo and his attorneys than put pressure on Mitch and Hawgs Unlimited to drop the claim of a new world record.  Mitch willfully signed the legal contract that stated he would drop all claims and never attempt to evter the buck in the book as long as Milo's deer was at the top.  Mitch has been offered by numerous individuals big $$$ to just have the rack x-rayed even if he does not enter it.  So far, Mitch has refused.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*I'm not sure ?*

of what I want to post...Preacherman had the right post about Heart Attack ....then saddaddy brings us a picture of some 44's  ...now I'm getting all washed away dang what a buck and doe


----------



## Bone Collector

If Rompola wanted to avoid the publicity that comes with killing a deer of the magnitude why would he even consider appearing in North American Whitetail Magazine?  If the Rompola buck is real, why would he sign an agreement with Hanson and his lawyer to not get it scored?  Because he knew that if he didn't they would FORCE him to, by judgement in a lawsuit.  Apparently, he is scared this would expose the truth.


----------



## OFD2Truck

Darrell976 said:
			
		

> If Rompola wanted to avoid the publicity that comes with killing a deer of the magnitude why would he even consider appearing in North American Whitetail Magazine?  If the Rompola buck is real, why would he sign an agreement with Hanson and his lawyer to not get it scored?  Because he knew that if he didn't they would FORCE him to, by judgement in a lawsuit.  Apparently, he is scared this would expose the truth.



The funny part about all this is the fact that EVERYONE else is making a huge deal about this and Mitch is laughing at all the accusers.  As I mentioned in a previous thread, if this was all about notoriety, Mitch would be doing seminars, writting books..........Oh, kind of like Milo Hanson did...right?  I guess  I respect Mich because he isnt caught up in all the "its real/not real" bickering.  I wish some of you who just because he doesnt bask in the spotlight could see the deer in his house and speak with the man.  Yes he is quirky, very introverted and hates being in the public eye, and for that he is guilty of something?  Mitch already acheived what he had set out to do and that was to kill that buck......for that I say congradulations and in my eye, he doesnt have to prove a thing to anyone


----------



## Just 1 More

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> The funny part about all this is the fact that EVERYONE else is making a huge deal about this and Mitch is laughing at all the accusers.  As I mentioned in a previous thread, if this was all about notoriety, Mitch would be doing seminars, writting books..........Oh, kind of like Milo Hanson did...right?  I guess  I respect Mich because he isnt caught up in all the "its real/not real" bickering.  I wish some of you who just because he doesnt bask in the spotlight could see the deer in his house and speak with the man.  Yes he is quirky, very introverted and hates being in the public eye, and for that he is guilty of something?  Mitch already acheived what he had set out to do and that was to kill that buck......for that I say congradulations and in my eye, he doesnt have to prove a thing to anyone



Sorry OFD2Truck, BUt if the man wanted no recognition,, then why the appearance for North American Whitetail? Why the sponsors? Why proclaim to have the new world record in the first place? Seems for a man not wanting to be scrutinized or in the spotlight, he sure brought it on by starting something and not following through with the normal procedure that goes along with killing such a magnificiant animal. There is no harm in having it x-rayed.. NONE WHATSOEVER, He dosn't have to enter it.. he dosn't have to ever show it to another person,, dosn't have to do interviews or seminars,, He dosn't have to do anything.. except sit back and be ridiculed and accused. Even you should be able to look at the situation and say "YES, IT does create speculation and cause people to think the worst.


----------



## Nitro

Gents, 

For me there is a lot more to hunting than antler score and the "Record Books" ........ 

I am weary of antler envy.


----------



## Keith48

MSU, I LOVE that avatar!!


----------



## Bone Collector

*My point EXACTLY!*



			
				Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Sorry OFD2Truck, BUt if the man wanted no recognition,, then why the appearance for North American Whitetail? Why the sponsors? Why proclaim to have the new world record in the first place? Seems for a man not wanting to be scrutinized or in the spotlight, he sure brought it on by starting something and not following through with the normal procedure that goes along with killing such a magnificiant animal. There is no harm in having it x-rayed.. NONE WHATSOEVER, He dosn't have to enter it.. he dosn't have to ever show it to another person,, dosn't have to do interviews or seminars,, He dosn't have to do anything.. except sit back and be ridiculed and accused. Even you should be able to look at the situation and say "YES, IT does create speculation and cause people to think the worst.



By not having an official B&C scoring or x-rays Rompola has caused a ton of publicity. He would get less publicity if he went through the process. But he is just a loner trying to aviod publicity...  

Hey, OFD2Truck, is your name Mitch?


----------



## bubbafowler

If im not too mistaken on this, wasnt Rompola an official scorer for the B&C, and have a falling out with them??  Wasnt this said to be the reason he didnt want it enter in the books, is becuase he did not like the way the B&C club operated???  Just the story I heard, and if  this is the case then that sounds very legit to me. I know  I have been screwed over by a company, and I will never own a product made by that company or support them in either way.


----------



## Phat Mitch

I thought that Rompola got in some trouble in the past with poachin or something. they look way too similar, there is a bad apple in the woodpile somewhere. That breeder buck look like he is on the juice.




edited for content.....Jim


----------



## coon dawg

*don't think*

he has ever been convicted of poaching..........he is a convicted felon..........something about stealing checks out of mailboxes???


----------



## Snakeman

coon dawg said:
			
		

> he has ever been convicted of poaching..........he is a convicted felon..........something about stealing checks out of mailboxes???


So.......you're saying he is an honest, trustworthy individual, and we should believe him?

The Snakeman


----------



## coon dawg

*...........*



			
				Snakeman said:
			
		

> So.......you're saying he is an honest, trustworthy individual, and we should believe him?
> 
> The Snakeman


lol.............not sayin one way or the other, Snakey.......


----------



## ryano

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> I sure would love to get my hands around the owner of Tecomate's daughter
> 
> that's one dear I would love to get my hands around
> 
> Rebbeca Schwarz with her 180 B&C 44" of mass!


----------



## reylamb

Mitch was never convicted, nor to my knowledge ever accused, of poaching or any other game violations.  He is a convicted felon for mail fraud and yes, taking checks.

Mitch did initially seek the publicity.  He made the statement in NAW that the buck would be the new WR after the drying period.  He gave his sponsors permission to use his picture and the bucks picture on their website, product brochures, commercials, and on the product itself.  When Milo called him on it, he folded.

If the buck is legit it should be given the respect it deserves and the admiration from hunters.  There is no reason Mitch could not have had it officially scored and entered and left his name out if he did not want the publicity.  Personally I don't think the hunters name should ever enter the book anyway, that would eliminate that problem.  It is the buck, not the hunter that deserves the respect and the glory.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Either way who really cares?  I know I don't.  Would you pay money to go see this deer?  I would not!  I don't waste my money on stuff like that.  Hey of the 6.5 Billion people on this earth there are probably less than 1 percent that could care less.  World record or not its a nice deer.  The Hansen buck was luck.  Any one of that group could have shot that deer.  Mr.  Hansen was just the lucky one that did.  What did he do that people would pay money to hear or see?  What product would you buy because it had his name on it.  Is he a better hunter than you?  I don't think so.  Lucky yes better no.  Same thing could happen to any one of us.  Who knows maybe it will soon!


----------



## Bone Collector

*Read this...*

Go read this article at :

http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html

If Mitch is telling the truth there is nothing to hide...but apparently there is plenty to hide...  

Darrell


----------



## reylamb

Phillip Thurmond said:
			
		

> Either way who really cares?  I know I don't.  Would you pay money to go see this deer?  I would not!  I don't waste my money on stuff like that.  Hey of the 6.5 Billion people on this earth there are probably less than 1 percent that could care less.  World record or not its a nice deer.  The Hansen buck was luck.  Any one of that group could have shot that deer.  Mr.  Hansen was just the lucky one that did.  What did he do that people would pay money to hear or see?  What product would you buy because it had his name on it.  Is he a better hunter than you?  I don't think so.  Lucky yes better no.  Same thing could happen to any one of us.  Who knows maybe it will soon!



Aren't most of the WR deer luck?  Heck, no one had ever seen the Beaty buck prior to Mike shooting it.  The Johnson buck, the Breen buck, the Zaft buck, none were known to the hunters prior to being shot.  Killing WR class deer is 90% luck anyway.


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*



			
				reylamb said:
			
		

> Aren't most of the WR deer luck?  Heck, no one had ever seen the Beaty buck prior to Mike shooting it.  The Johnson buck, the Breen buck, the Zaft buck, none were known to the hunters prior to being shot.  Killing WR class deer is 90% luck anyway.


I thought the Mel Johnson buck had been seen in the bean field several times...Peoria area, right?  ..........guy who killed ole Mossy Horns in Nebraska hunted the deer for 3 years............with that being said......I still agree with ya, Reylamb.


----------

